# How many luggages are allowed with Uber Comfort?



## misterno (May 16, 2015)

Say there are 2 adults and 1kid and 3 large 3 small luggages

Is this allowed in Uber comfort? I checked all cars in Uber Comfort and it seems like it is okay


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

misterno said:


> Say there are 2 adults and 1kid and 3 large 3 small luggages
> 
> Is this allowed in Uber comfort? I checked all cars in Uber Comfort and it seems like it is okay


As many as they can FIT !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

None. 
Stealthily position your vehicle for shuffle-exiting when you notice luggage.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

misterno said:


> Is this allowed in Uber comfort?


if it will all fit, of course. There are no 'extra' pax charges for bodies or stuff. 

Up to you to decide if it is 'too much' for your vehicle.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Maybe... 3 giant luggages and 2 giant adults and 1 oversized kid simply might not fit. Depends on the car and if the driver keeps an empty trunk. 

I carry sleeping bags and stuff in my trunk for myself so I don't freeze to death when my car gets stuck on the mountains between Nevada and California, and also in general so I can sleep in my car in comfort.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I carry sleeping bags and stuff in my trunk for myself so I don't freeze to death when my car gets stuck on the mountains between Nevada and California


Cannibalism on the Donner is always an option, less need to use up space in the trunk to carry edible provisions. 😋


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The passenger count is a legal limit based on the size of the vehicle and the number of seatbelts.

Luggage limit is how much luggage can you fit into the car,

which will vary by car, and it will vary depending on what else the driver has in his car.


It doesn't sound like too much, but you never know.

This comes back to adding an extra hour to get to the airport if your taking uber/lyft or a taxi.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

misterno said:


> Say there are 2 adults and 1kid and 3 large 3 small luggages
> 
> Is this allowed in Uber comfort? I checked all cars in Uber Comfort and it seems like it is okay


As others have said, there is no limit. 3 people and 6 suitcases (3 large) is a lot. My car is Comfort but I don't know if I could fit 3 large and 3 reg suitcases and 3 people in my car. Guess it depends on how large large is.

Comfort cars aren't really much larger than regular Uber X. If you're under time restrictions order an xl.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

misterno said:


> Say there are 2 adults and 1kid and 3 large 3 small luggages
> 
> Is this allowed in Uber comfort? I checked all cars in Uber Comfort and it seems like it is okay


Unless its a "long trip" +40 minutes, I would limit the luggage to whatver fits in the trunk. Otherwise, you're better off getting them to cancel and collect the cancellation fee. A friend of mine whose car qualifies with Comfort, has told, me that it has been a disappointing experience with comfort, these are also cheapo pax who won't tip as well. 

Everyone wants Taxi level service and treatment, but won't pay and tip. Just disgusting.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> As many as they can FIT !


I agree with tohunt4me


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I carry sleeping bags and stuff in my trunk for myself


OH NO!!! Another Uber driver sleeping in his car!!! I thought you were able to maintain an apartment? I'm sorry it's come to this.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> As many as they can FIT !


And if the last one won't fit the husband can be strapped to the roof to make it fit!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Stealthily position your vehicle for shuffle-exiting when you notice luggage.


That is the smartest thing to do when a mound of luggage is seen. 

I'll start by saying I hate to admit this. In 2017 when I was a new driver I pulled up to a pickup with no luggage but a drop dead, gorgeous woman dressed as if she was on the beach. She asked me if I could help her with a bag that was in her apartment. She said she was on an international flight traveling back to her country. "A bag" turned into 6 pieces of luggage, 3 of them JUMBO sized. Looked like she bought half of Fifth Avenue to bring back with her. I started to say no way when she put her hand on my shoulder, gave me a kiss on the cheek, and thanked me for being a "big strong handsome man". Yup, the manipulation worked. Carried it all down three stories (no elevator) and wedged it into my car. Of course it was a third party ride so no tip!

The stupidest things I've ever done on Uber involved very pretty women.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

misterno said:


> Say there are 2 adults and 1kid and 3 large 3 small luggages
> 
> Is this allowed in Uber comfort? I checked all cars in Uber Comfort and it seems like it is okay


I would say any uber x should be able to carry 4 pax, 4 suit cases, and possibly a set of golf clubs..I set my bar high


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I would say any uber x should be able to carry 4 pax, 4 suit cases, and possibly a set of golf clubs..I set my bar high


Crack is Whack


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Crack is Whack


Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Cocaine is a hell of a drug


But a hell of a sexual aid!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> None.
> Stealthily position your vehicle for shuffle-exiting when you notice luggage.


Except they’re asking as a pax. Lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Except they’re asking as a pax. Lol


If they ask to ask, they’re aware what a nuisance they are.


----------

